# PCT after very long cycle (+2 years)



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

Because we want to have children i want to go off gear for at least a year.

I did alot of competitions last year and got great results (international). Thats the reason why i couldnt come off, i had to improve every time. Right now our main concern is to have children so i want to come off completely for at least a year.

I want (need) to do the best PCT that there is. Offcourse i would like to stay in the best shape that is possible without AAS. Im now 6.0, 248lbs, +- 8% bf. I will definately lose muscle but would love to stay as dry as possible. Maybe it would be a good idea to add HGH at a low dose? Money isnt a problem.

As far as PCT i liked the following idea:

*days 1-10 HCG 1000 iu EOD, 25 mg aromasin ED*

*
*

*
4 days after last hcg shot:*

*
Aromasin 25 mg Ed for 2 weeks, then 12.5 for 2 more weeks*

*
Clomid 100 mg ED for 2 weeks, then 50 mg for 2 more weeks*

*
Nolva 20 mg for 6 weeks*

*
*

*
*

Is this good enough for a +2 year cycle? Or do you guys have a better idea??

Thanks.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

You've posted in the 'AAS articals' section, try here mate- http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

I've just just done 2+ year cycle and a power Pct.

8 x 2500iius of HCG

30 days of 100mg clomid

45 days of 20mg Nolva

Feel great and no issues. Kept more mass than I thought but have lost some strength.

Had a fertility test last week after 3 months off and came back as - Sperm count

27 million per mil & 45 % motility.

Will be going back on in the next week or so


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Think I would run the clomid at 100mg for 4 weeks then reduce to 50mg

Also nolva at 40mg

Not sure if the aromasin is additionally useful but probably won't do any harm although adex does hit nolva efficiency somewhat.


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Superhorse said:


> Think I would run the clomid at 100mg for 4 weeks then reduce to 50mg
> 
> Also nolva at 40mg
> 
> Not sure if the aromasin is additionally useful but probably won't do any harm although adex does hit nolva efficiency somewhat.


Nolva has no more effect @ 40mg than if you run it at 20mg.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

The Big Dog said:


> I've just just done 2+ year cycle and a power Pct.
> 
> 8 x 2500iius of HCG
> 
> ...


A good pct after being on so long,,,and yes totally agree no need to do over 20mgs ed of nolva,,,its a waste


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

could u take peps/hgh to help maintain muscle?


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input guys. Wasnt aware of the fact that i posted it in the article section haha.

I now posted it in the right section > http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/pct/201448-pct-after-very-long-cycle-2-years.html


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> could u take peps/hgh to help maintain muscle?


Yes there is that option along with slin.


----------



## BigRS (Aug 3, 2012)

What protocol would you advise for GH and insulin during and maybe even after PCT?

I never used them before...do you really think i would maintain alot more size and strenght when i use them both?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

BigRS said:


> What protocol would you advise for GH and insulin during and maybe even after PCT?
> 
> I never used them before...do you really think i would maintain alot more size and strenght when i use them both?


 yes you absolutely would. I've just started tapering off the gear now. went 3 weeks without injecting then had half the amount i was previously having, i recall at a couple points in this 3 and a half year best/worst decision of my life that when i was using 250 or 300mg (cant remember dose per ml of the gear, think 300, was cambridge research?) per 3-4 weeks when I stopped training and started seeing who is my now long term girlfriend. My balls were double the size they were previously, this is what im currently trying to achieve with the taper, if I can get an increase in size before crashing/starting a power pct I believe this will help me. I'll personally be taking a various supply of vitamins (actual vitamins, no code word), high dose zinc tablets, 10k iu vitamin d , 400-500mcg folic acid per day along with GHRP2 (which i personally enjoy) and will buy CJC, to go alongside this (haven't used this along side it, yet). Will also be running of course the pct gear , some proviron as instructed above esp during sexy times and possibly slin. Depending on how everything else goes.

edit: oh.. and something i discovered recently, something called modafinil, nothing to do with training gear etc, but is real good for a bit of motivation and a kick up the arse. Hopefully this cornucopia of drugs/vits should see me on my way back to normality/fertility even if it may be only for a few months. Really not looking forward to this, it's actually my biggest fear in life, more so than actually dying, the last time i came off It didn't really work and i did genuinely feel the worst i ever have in my entire life. suicidal ideation kind of bad. though i'd never do that.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

BigRS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Because we want to have children i want to go off gear for at least a year.
> 
> ...


 Days 1-30 2000 hcg e3d's

Days 1-60 20mg nolvadex ed

Days 30-60- clomid ed 100/100/50/50

Days 1-60 10,000iu vitamin d3

Also adding in Tested test and tribulus by tested nutrition wont hurt.

Get bloods done 8 weeks after pct and see where you stand.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> Days 1-30 2000 hcg e3d's
> 
> Days 1-60 20mg nolvadex ed
> 
> ...


 May I ask why the clomid from day 30 onwards? I understand you need to jumpstart the old battery (balls) before throwing the car (me/you/whoever) some fuel, but would it not make sense to start the clomid immediately after noticing some increase in testicle size?


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Days 1-30 2000 hcg e3d's
> 
> Days 1-60 20mg nolvadex ed
> 
> ...


 3.5 years old post. Hopefully now the OP is teaching his son or daughter how to lift weights


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

ItsaSecret said:


> May I ask why the clomid from day 30 onwards? I understand you need to jumpstart the old battery (balls) before throwing the car (me/you/whoever) some fuel, but would it not make sense to start the clomid immediately after noticing some increase in testicle size?


 Clomid is useless until the hpta axis is switched on by the hcg.

Reason for nolvadex first 30 is to offset oestrogen sides from hcg then its purpose is to increase LH levels and the clomid for the FSH levels.


----------



## Sustanation (Jan 7, 2014)

weaver said:


> 3.5 years old post. Hopefully now the OP is teaching his son or daughter how to lift weights


 #Fail


----------



## weaver (Dec 22, 2015)

Sustanation said:


> Clomid is useless until the hpta axis is switched on by the hcg.


 How does hcg swtitch on the hpta?


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Sustanation said:


> #Fail


 Lmao, didn't even notice. have a few things saved in a folder, mis-clicked this rather than the thread I made recently... my long post was intended for that. oops.


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

BigRS said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Because we want to have children i want to go off gear for at least a year.
> 
> ...


 Terrible PCT

Use the below, it is a POWER PCT. Baby making protocol, It has worked for members on here that have been on and off for 3-5 years and pregnant within as little as 6 weeks..

Use this. (HMG is not needed but is known to be very helpful)

HCG Weeks 1-4 (16 shots) 2500iu EOD (Last week of last shot have blood test. If in range drop, if not carry on)
HMG Weeks 1-4 75iu EOD
Clomid Weeks 4-9 100/100/50/50/25/25/12.5/12.5 ED (50mg Twice a day)
Nolvadex Weeks 1-9 20/20/20/20/20/20/20/20/20 ED
HGH Weeks 1-9 8IU E3D
Proviron Weeks 1-4 200mg ED (not needed but can help)
Cialis Weeks 1-9 20mg ED
Clen 2 Weeks 1-9 2 days on 2 days off for anti catabolic properties
Vitamin D Weeks 1-9 10000iu ED
Vitamin E Weeks 1-9 10000iu ED
BCAA Weeks 1-9 50g BCAA sipped throught day between meals

Natural Supps will be run from start:

FertilAid: as per btl dosage

Tauro test v2: as per btl dosage

Vitamin d3: 7500iu ED

Vitamin E: 1000iu ED

Cod liver oil: 10ml ED


----------

